
Jack Ma: US-China trade war will kill jobs, opportunities and hope - mbgaxyz
http://www.scmp.com/comment/insight-opinion/article/2141070/us-china-trade-war-will-kill-jobs-opportunities-and-hope
======
vfulco2
I sure hope so. Get the Americans to think more creatively and get more people
to work at higher salaries. AGIs have been stagnant for over a decade. Enough
with the free trade which is only unilateral.

